# Test time.



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Here is a test I took for an online building class.

I am interested to see what you guys get.
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________
1. 
Asphalt shingles typically have which type of base? 


A. organic asphalt base 
B. fiberglass base 
C. both asphalt and fiberglass 
D. neither asphalt nor fiberglass 



2. 
Which has the highest R-value? 


A. An 8-inch thick normal concrete wall 
B. An 8-inch thick lightweight concrete wall 
C. An 8-inch thick lightweight concrete block wall 
D. An 8-inch thick normal weight concrete block wall 



3. 
A common single-ply roofing membrane is called “EPDM.” This is a: 


1. vulcanized elastomeric rubber. 
2. bitumen, like coal tar. 
3. liquid-applied membrane. 
4. plastic, like PVC. 



4. 
Brick and stone veneers as an exterior finish: 


1. are durable. 
2. use metal ties. 
3. provide fire protection. 
4. all the above. 



5. 
Which rigid board insulating material has the highest R-value per inch? 


A. Cellular glass 
B. Molded polystyrene 
C. Extruded polystyrene 
D. Expanded polystyrene 
E. Polyisocyanurate 



6. 
In roofing, what is the thin continuous piece of sheet metal installed to prevent the passage of water at an angle or joint? 


1. caulk 
2. vapor barrier 
3. flashing 
4. foam insulation 



7. 
When selecting roofing material, consider: 


1. maintenance 
2. durability 
3. wind and fire resistance 
4. all the above 



8. 
The difference between wood shingles and shakes is that shakes are sawed and and shingles are hand-hewn. True or False 

True
False 



9. 
Single-ply roofing membrane is said to be thermoplastic if: 


1. it can be heat welded. 
2. it is energy efficient. 
3. it is a green roof. 
4. it is highly reflective. 



10. 
Vapor retarders are normally placed as close as possible to the cold side of insulated construction in temperate and cold climates. True or false? 

True
False 



11. 
To meet ADA guidelines, the force required for opening a door should not exceed: 

1. 5 kg 
2. 5 ft-lbs 
3. 5 N 
4. 5 lbs 



12. 
The side members of a door frame are called a: 


1. head 
2. stop 
3. threshold 
4. jamb 



13. 
Which door mounting requires the most operating space? 


1. pocket sliding 
2. swinging 
3. bypass sliding 
4. threshold 



14. 
A door that opens outward and hinges on left is called: 


1. left hand 
2. right hand 
3. left hand reverse 
4. right hand reverse 



15. 
For double-acting operation, doors will be: 


1. center-hung 
2. coiling 
3. pocket-sliding 
4. heat-strengthened 



16. 
Hinges with one leaf mortised and the other leaf surface-mounted to the door frame are called: 


1. half-mortise 
2. template 
3. half-surface 
4. double-acting 



17. 
Low emissivity coatings are used to: 


1. restrict condensation 
2. provide visual privacy 
3. reflect radiant energy 
4. resist wind loads 



18. 
Which is typically a more thermally efficient window frame? 


1. aluminium 
2. wood 
3. bronze 
4. steel 



19. 
UL C-Rated doors are rated for: 


1. waterproof 
2. finish 
3. sound 
4. fire 



20. 
The finishing trim around a window opening is called: 


1. sash 
2. frame 
3. glazing 
4. casing 



21. 
According to ADA guidelines, the elevator buttons should be located at least ___ above the floor. 


1. 24 in 
2. 35 in 
3. 48 in 
4. 54 in 



22. 
According to the text book, reflective coatings may be applied to: 


1. patterned glass 
2. wired glass 
3. sheet glass 
4. float glass 



23. 
Two or more plies of flat glass bonded with polyvinyl resin is called: 


1. insulating glass 
2. reflective glass 
3. laminated glass 
4. low-emissivity glass 



24. 
To ensure proper draft, what must be at least 2 ft higher than any part of the building (within 10 ft)? 


1. ladder 
2. ventilating fan 
3. chimney 
4. penthouse 



25. 
In the design of bathrooms, plumbing walls should be sufficient for: 


1. waste lines 
2. medicine cabinets 
3. cleaning supplies 
4. all the above 



26. 
Which would be an appropriate means to carry passengers to floors in a high-rise building? 


1. hydraulic elevator 
2. electric elevator 
3. escalator 
4. moving sidewalk 



27. 
List the "points" of a typical work triangle. 


1. refrigerator 
2. kitchen sink 
3. range 
4. all the above 



28. 
Open riser stairs may be: 


1.  wood stairs 
2. concrete stairs 
3. ADA accessible 
4. all the above 



29. 
A stair to tread ration of 10:5 would be appropriate for a: 


1. ramp 
2. step (ships) ladder 
3. stair 
4. vertical ladder 



30. 
In order to maintain proper indoor air quality it is recommended that ventilating openings be at least: 


1. 1/300 of attic floor area 
2. 1/20 of kitchen floor area 
3. 1/20 of bathroom floor area 
4. all the above


----------



## Handymanservice (Mar 1, 2009)

Bump. I just want to see if anyone takes thisthis test.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I forgot to post the answers. OH and no cheating  

1. 
Asphalt shingles typically have which type of base? * C. both asphalt and fiberglass *

2. 
Which has the highest R-value? *B. An 8-inch thick lightweight concrete wall *

3. 
A common single-ply roofing membrane is called “EPDM.” This is a: * A. vulcanized elastomeric rubber. *

4. 
Brick and stone veneers as an exterior finish: * D. all the above. *

5. 
Which rigid board insulating material has the highest R-value per inch? * E. Polyisocyanurate *

6. 
In roofing, what is the thin continuous piece of sheet metal installed to prevent the passage of water at an angle or joint? 
*C. flashing* 

7. 
When selecting roofing material, consider: * D. all the above *

8. 
The difference between wood shingles and shakes is that shakes are sawed and and shingles are hand-hewn. True or False 

*False *


9. 
Single-ply roofing membrane is said to be thermoplastic if: *A. it can be heat welded.* 

10. 
Vapor retarders are normally placed as close as possible to the cold side of insulated construction in temperate and cold climates. True or false? *False *

11. 
To meet ADA guidelines, the force required for opening a door should not exceed: *D. 5 lbs *

12. 
The side members of a door frame are called a: * D. jamb *

13. 
Which door mounting requires the most operating space? * B. swinging *

14. 
A door that opens outward and hinges on left is called: *C. left hand reverse *

15. 
For double-acting operation, doors will be: *A. center-hung *

16. 
Hinges with one leaf mortised and the other leaf surface-mounted to the door frame are called: * C. half-surface *

17. 
Low emissivity coatings are used to: *C. reflect radiant energy *

18. 
Which is typically a more thermally efficient window frame? * B. wood *

19. 
UL C-Rated doors are rated for: * D. fire*

20. 
The finishing trim around a window opening is called: *D. casing *

21. 
According to ADA guidelines, the elevator buttons should be located at least ___ above the floor. *B. 35 in *

22. 
According to the text book, reflective coatings may be applied to: *D. float glass *

23. 
Two or more plies of flat glass bonded with polyvinyl resin is called: *C. laminated glass *

24. 
To ensure proper draft, what must be at least 2 ft higher than any part of the building (within 10 ft)? * C. chimney *

25. 
In the design of bathrooms, plumbing walls should be sufficient for: * A. waste lines 
* 
26. 
Which would be an appropriate means to carry passengers to floors in a high-rise building? *B. electric elevator *

27. 
List the "points" of a typical work triangle. * D. all the above 
* 
28. 
Open riser stairs may be: * A. wood stairs *

29. 
A stair to tread ration of 10:5 would be appropriate for a: * B. step (ships) ladder 
* 
30. 
In order to maintain proper indoor air quality it is recommended that ventilating openings be at least: *D. all the above*


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm bored and willing to play
1 c
2 c
3 1
4 4
5 e
6 3
7 4
8 f
9 1
10 f
11 2 Total guess
12 4
13 2
14 as viewed from which side
15 WTF
16 1
17 3
18 2
19 4
20 4
21 1 total guess
22 4
23 3
24 3
25 1
26 2
27 4
28 1
29 2
30 1

3
2


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

This reminds me of the NARI CR test:blink:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

:laughing: some of these questions I was totally thrown off on. BUT the other tests were harder.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Did you pass? :whistling


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I passed.


----------



## HSConstruction (Mar 21, 2009)

"A door that opens outward and hinges on left is called: *C. left hand reverse" *



This is why I can't order a door over the phone. Some call it outswing other call it reverse and nobody can grasp the handing. Right, left, Knob right, knob left.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

greg24k said:


> Did you pass? :whistling


:thumbsup: yep. Class for of my electrical degree.


----------



## Graham J (Nov 7, 2008)

*Good test!*

:thumbsup: I passed, I think! I had 24 right. I got #1 wrong (chose A, with C as a second choice), #5 wrong, #11, 16, 19, 22 wrong. It reminded me of the national qualifier reviews we did up here in Canada a couple of years ago. (We have a system by which if you pass a nationally recognized test, you become a qualified carpenter, and can work as a journeyman anywhere in the country.) Thanks for posting, that was a lot of fun!:w00t:

Graham


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Three wrong, #2, #14, #19. I've always had a tough time with the swing of a door and not even a clue on #2 & #19


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I passed:laughing: I missed #14 #16 #22 Door swings always get me too Leo! And as for the hinge question I really never knew what that style was called:laughing: And the glass question I had no clue:laughing:


Dave


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

#11, 21, 22, 29 wrong


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

An old carpenter once showed me a trick for determining left or right door swing. He called it butt to butt. Stand with your back to the side of the door the hinges are on. If the hinges are on your left it is a left swing and if the hinges are on your right it is a right swing.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I gotta say this test and the others (this was the easiest of em all) were very "dry"? I had the book for the course, and read the material but what I learned from the book was some of what I learned in the field vs what this damn book said was different. Could have been the crews I worked with/learned from.. I am not sure. 

These tests felt like licensing tests. I personally HATE written tests, demonstration tests are no problem, but written tests blow.


----------

